# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  विष चिकित्सा

## ravi chacha

*विष चिकित्सा*

----------


## ravi chacha

*बिच्छू दंश**पहला प्रयोगः* पत्थर पर दो-चार बूँद पानी की डालकर उस पर निर्मली या इमली के बीज को घिसें। उस घिसे हुए पदार्थ को दर्दवाले स्थान पर लगायें एवं जहाँ बिच्छू ने डंक मारा हो वहाँ घिसा हुआ बीज चिपका दें। दो मिनट में ही बिच्छू का विष नष्ट हो जायेगा और रोता हुआ मनुष्य भी हँसने लगेगा।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* पोटेशियम परमैंगनेट एवं नींबू के फूल (साइट्रिक एसिड) को बारीक पीसकर अलग-अलग बॉटल में भरकर रखें। बिच्छू के डंक पर मूँग के दाने जितने नींबू के फूल का पाउडर एवंपोटेशियम परमैंगनेट का मूँग के दाने जितना पाउडर रखें। ऊपर से एक बूँद पानी भी डालें। थोड़ी देर में उभार आकर विष उतर जायेगा। यह अदभुत दवा है।
*कान खजूराः*
*पहला प्रयोगः* आकड़े का दूध लगाने से कान खजूरे का दंश मिटता है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* नमक का पानी सहने योग्य गर्म करके कान में डालने से कानखजूरा मर जाता है।
*तीसरा प्रयोगः* यदि कानखजूरा शरीर पर चिपक गया हो तो उसके ऊपर सरसों का तेल डालने से वह मर जाता है या आँच देने से छूट जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्प दंशः

पहला प्रयोगः तपाये हुए लोहे से डंकवाले भाग को जला देने से नाग का प्राणघातक जहर भी उतर जाता है।


दूसरा प्रयोगः सर्पदंश की जगह पर तुरंत चीरा करके विषयुक्त रक्त निकालकर पोटेशियम परमैंगनेट भर देने से जहर फैलना एवं चढ़ना बंद हो जाता है।


साथ में मदनफल (मिंडल) का 1 तोला चूर्ण गरम या ठण्डे पानी में पिला देने से वमन होकर सर्पविष निकल जाता है। मिचाईकंद का टुकड़ा दो ग्राम मात्रा में घिसकर पिलाना तथा दंशस्थल पर लेप करना सर्पविष की अक्सीर दवा है।


तीसरा प्रयोगः मेष राशि का सूर्य होने पर नीम के दो पत्तों के साथ एक मसूर का दाना चबाकर खा जाने से उस दिन से लेकर एक वर्ष तक साँप काटे तो उसका जहर नहीं चढ़ता।


साँप के काटने पर शीघ्र ही तुलसी का सेवन करने से जहर उतर जाता है एवं प्राणों की रक्षा होती है।


अनुभूत प्रयोगः जिस व्यक्ति को सर्प ने काटा हो उसे कड़वे नीम के पत्ते खिलायें। यदि पत्ते कड़वे न लगें तो समझें कि सर्प विष चढ़ा है। छः सशक्त व्यक्तियों को बुलाकर दो व्यक्ति मरीज के दो हाथ, दो व्यक्ति दो पैर एवं एक व्यक्ति पीछे बैठकर उसके सिर को पकड़े रखे। उसे सीधा सुला दें एवं इस प्रकार पकड़ें कि वह जरा भी हिल न सके।


इसके बाद पीपल के हरे चमकदार 20-25 पत्तों की डाली मँगवाकर उसके दो पत्ते लें। फ़िर ‘सुपर्णा पक्षपातेन भूमिं गच्छ महाविष।’ मंत्र जपते हुए पत्तों के डंठल को दूध निकलनेवाले सिरे से धीरे-धीरे मरीज के कानों में इस प्रकार डालें कि डंठल का उँगली के तीसरे हिस्से जितना भाग ही अंदर जाय अन्यथा कान के परदे को हानि पहुँच सकती है। जैसे ही डंठल का सिरा कान में डालेंगे, वह अंदर खिंचने लगेगा व मरीज पीडा से खूब चिल्लाने लगेगा, उठकर पत्तों को निकालने की कोशिश करेगा। सशक्त व्यक्ति उसे कसकर पकड़े रहें एवं हिलने न दें। डंठल को भी कसकर पकड़े  रहें, खिंचने पर ज्यादा अंदर न जानें दे।


जब तक मरीज चिल्लाना बंद न कर दे तब तक दो-दो मिनट के अंतर से पत्ते बदलकर इसी प्रकार कान में डालते रहें। सारा जहर पत्तें खिंच लेंगे। धीरे-धीरे पूरा जहर उतर जायेगा तब मरीज शांत हो जायेगा। यदि डंठल डालने पर भी मरीज शांत रहे तो जहर उतर गया है ऐसा समझें।


जहर उतर जाने पर नमक खिलाने से खारा लगे तो समझें कि पूरा जहर उतर गया है। मरीज को राहत होने पर सौ से डेढ़ सौ ग्राम शुद्ध घी में 10-12 काली मिर्च पीसकर वह मिश्रण पिला दें एवं कानों में बिल्वादि तेल की बूँदे डाल दें ताकि कान न पकें। कम से कम 12 घण्टे तक मरीज को सोने न दें। उपयोग में आये पत्तों को या तो जला दें या जमीन में गाड़ दें क्यों कि उन्हें कोई जानवर खाये तो मर जायेगा।


इस प्रयोग के द्वारा बहुत मनुष्यों को मौत को मुख में से वापस लाया गया है। भले ही व्यक्ति बेहोश हो गया हो या नाक बैठ गयी हो, फिर भी जब तक जीवित हो तब तक यह प्रयोग चमत्कारिक रूप से काम करता है।


जहर पी लेने परः कितना भी खतरनाक विषपान किया हो, नीम का रस अधिक मात्रा में पिलाकर या घोड़ावज (वच) का चूर्ण या मदनफल का चूर्ण या मुलहठी का चूर्ण या कड़वी तुम्बी के गर्भ का चूर्ण एक तोला मात्रा में पिलाकर वमन (उलटी) कराने से लाभ होगा। जब तक नीला-नीला पित्त बाहर न निकले तब तक वमन कराते रहें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भौंरी, मक्खी, मधुमक्खी के दंश**पहला प्रयोगः* तुलसी के पत्तों को नमक के साथ पीसकर लगाने से भौंरों के दंश की वेदना मिट जाती है।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* मधुमक्खी, भौंरी के दंशप्रभावित स्थान पर गाय के गोबर का तीन दिन लेप करने से लाभ होता है।
*बगईः* बैल, कुत्ते अथवा घोड़े पर बैठने वाली बगई नामक पीली मक्खी यदि मनुष्य के कान में घुस जाये तो शुद्ध घी का हलुआ या सेवफल का टुकड़ा कान के आगे बाँधकर रखने से वह स्वतः निकल जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

लूता (ब्लस्टर-जिसकी पेशाब से फफोले हो जाते हैं) का विष


प्रथम प्रयोगः नींबू, घास और हल्दी को पानी के साथ पीसकर लगाने से लूता का विष नष्ट हो जाता है।


दूसरा प्रयोगः जीरे को पानी में पीसकर लगाने से लाभ होता है।


कुत्ते का विषः


पहला प्रयोगः आकड़े के दूध, गुड़ एवं तेल का लेप करने से पागल कुत्ते के काटने का जहर नहीं चढ़ेगा।


दूसरा प्रयोगः खरखोड़ी (केक्टसनुमा बिना काँटेवाली वनस्पति) का दूध रोटी पर लगाकर खिलाने से या कड़वी तुम्बी का गर्भ पानी में घोलकर पिलाने से वमन-विरेचन होकर पागल कुत्ते के काटने से आनेवाला पागलपन मिट जाता है।


दीमकः काले जीरे को कपड़े अथवा पुस्तकों के बीच में रखने से अथवा चंदन की लकड़ी को अलमारी में रखने से दीमक नहीं लगते।


चींटी-चींटे, काक्रोच आदिः लहसुन के चूर्ण की पोटली खिड़की पर रखने से काक्रोच आदि जन्तु दूर होते हैं।


खटमल, मच्छर आदि जंतु तुलसी की सुगंध सहन नहीं कर सकते।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्थावर-जंगम विष*चौलाई के 20 से 50 मि.ली. रस पिलाने से अथवा उसकी जड़ की 5 से 10 ग्राम चटनी में आधा से 2 ग्राम काली मिर्च डालकर खिलाने से अथवा रोगी को चौलाई की सब्जी खिलाने से सब प्रकार के स्थावर-जंगम विष दूर होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्थावर विष**नीलाथोथाः* गेहूँ के आटे में खूब घी डालकर एवं शक्कर मिलाकर हलुआ बनाकर खिला देने से नीले थोथे के जहर का असर नहीं होता।
*तेजाब (**Acid**)**-* पानी में चूना घोलकर दो-तीन बार कपड़छन करके अथवा चूने का निथारा हुआ पानी 40 तोला पिलाने से तेजाब का खराब प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता।

----------


## ravi chacha

*जंगम विष**थूहर (थोर)-*
*पहला प्रयोगः* ठण्डे पानी में मिश्री या शक्कर मिलाकर पिलावें व लगावें।
*दूसरा प्रयोगः* इमली के पत्तों के घिसकर लेप करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

धतूरे का विष


पहला प्रयोगः तिल का 20 से 50 मि.ली. तेल 50 से 200 मि.ली. गर्म पानी में मिलाकर पिलायें।


दूसरा प्रयोगः दूध में मिश्री डालकर पिलायें।


तीसरा प्रयोगः मनुष्य ने जितनी मात्रा में धतूरे के बीज, फूल अथवा पत्ते खाये हो उतनी ही मात्रा में कपास के बीज, फूल या पत्ते पीसकर पिलाने से लाभ होता है।


भाँग का विषः दही खिलाने से लाभ होता है।


अफीमः


पहला प्रयोगः दो रूपये भार(20 ग्राम) शक्कर एवं उतना ही घी गर्म करके पिलायें।


दूसरा प्रयोगः सुहागे का पावलीभार (2.5 ग्राम) कपड़छन चूर्ण खिलायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

तमाकू (तम्बाकू)


पहला प्रयोगः तमाकू चढ़ने पर प्याज का 5 से 20 मि.ली. रस पिलाने से लाभ होता है।


दूसरा प्रयोगः अफीम, कुचला, धतूरा, तमाकू आदि से किसी भी प्रकार का जहर खा लेने पर तुलसी के पत्तों के 10 से 40 मि.ली. रस में 5 से 20 ग्राम घी मिलाकर खाने से लाभ होता है।


जमालघोटाः 200 ग्राम बकरी के दूध मे उतना ही ठण्डा पानी मिलाकर उसमें 50 ग्राम शक्कर मिलाकर पिलाने से जमालघोटे के कारण होते दस्त बंद हो जाते हैं।

----------


## dhanrajk75

अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त ...............................

----------


## pankaj20882

कान मेँ इल्ली (रोँएदार सुँड़ी ) घुस जाने पर क्या उपाय है । पक भी रहा है ।

----------


## gupta rahul

जानकारी देते रहे

----------


## suraj01

acchi jankari hi

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया जानकारी है .

----------

